# Buch

## blackb0x

Hi!

Also ich gerade so über die Seiten von Addison-Wesley stöberte, habe ich begeistert die Ankündigung zu folgendem Buch gefunden:

"Das Gentoo-Praxisbuch"  :Smile: 

weiss schon jemand was genaueres ???

Gruß

BlackboxLast edited by blackb0x on Thu Nov 04, 2004 11:28 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## golloza

Link?

Der Titel klingt ein bisschen nach Data Becker...

----------

## blackb0x

[url=http://www.addison-wesley.de/3827322200.html?SID={7E885AF6-4897-429A-9E94-A0EE2AD106B1}&TOKEN={0C383F4C-45CB-4FBB-96F3-C151B4D6302A}&foo=bar]Link[/url]

mod edit: Url-tags wegen Zeilenumbruch eingefügt.

amne

----------

## Anarcho

 *Quote:*   

> Hinweis: Erscheint ca. 25.05.05

 

Na da haben wir ja noch ein wenig zeit...*g*

Aber gespannt bin ich ja auchmal welche themen die da abdecken.

----------

## hakker82

das kann ja noch dauern!

kennt ihr irgendein anderes Buch zu Gentoo?

 :Confused: 

----------

## Anarcho

Ein sehr gutes, sogar mit Suchmaschine ist

forums.gentoo.org  :Twisted Evil: 

Leider kenn ich kein gedrucktes.

----------

## Lenz

 *golloza wrote:*   

> Der Titel klingt ein bisschen nach Data Becker...

 

Wie wahr!  :Very Happy:  Aber der Titel sagt ja noch nichts über den Inhalt aus. Ich werd's mir auf jedenfall mal anschauen, wenn's rauskommt.

----------

## CaT

nun das buch kenn ich net. aber du findest über z.b. google diverse sachen oder hast du das schon gelesen:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/index.xml

auf www.gentoo.de gib'ts auch infos

oder gentoo-wiki.com

----------

## cbuehler

*gg* ist ja perfekt als Geburtstagsgeschenk

(hab am 26.05.2005 meinen 20er)

----------

## Rafje

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Hinweis: Erscheint ca. 25.05.05 
> 
> Na da haben wir ja noch ein wenig zeit...*g*

 

Es kompiliert noch. Ist ja Gentoo...   :Smile: 

R.

----------

## AbsturZ

ich persönlich meine es ist viel zu teuer, da der inhalt in spätestens 3 monaten nicht mehr wirklich aktuell ist und man doch wieder in den docs online schauen muss.

außerdem sind die gentoo-dokumentationen meiner erfahrung nach immer sehr detailiert und für ein erfolgreiches arbeiten mit gentoo vollkommen ausreichend. es ist natürlich eine möglichkeit vielleicht auch weniger wagemütige umsteiger für gentoo zu gewinnen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich es noch verwenden würde (die erfahrung sagt ja auch buch aufschlagen dauert schon länger als das problem im forum zu finden   :Cool: ).

----------

## marc

Naja, es kommt darauf an um was es in dem Buch geht. Hab den Link nicht geklickt, aber Linuxbücher, auch allgemeine sind für manche Sachen nicht lange aktuell. Distributionsspezifische sowieso nicht. Vielleicht bekommt gentoo ja auch was ab von dem Erlös. Anschauen lohnt auf jeden Fall immer.

Ausserdem haste dann wieder ein Buch mehr im Schrank und kannst so tun als ob du gebildet bist *fg*. Kleiner Scherz.

 :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hoffentlich ist bis 25.05 die Information nicht veraltet, denn in 7 Monate kann sich sehr viel ändern.

----------

## EdtheRat

Der Thread ist ja wohl schon veraltet, aber ich wollte noch anmerken, das dieses Buch wohl  nicht erscheinen wird und vom Verlag abgesagt wurde (Addison-Wesley), weiß jemand zufällig warum?

----------

## Keepoer

Also, zum Thema Computerbuch kann ich nur folgendes sagen: Sinnlos!

Programme/Sprachen/etc erweitern/verändern sich so dermaßen schnell, dass man sich theoretisch jedes Jahr Dutzende an Büchern kaufen kann, will man halbwegs auf dem Laufenden bleiben.

Weiter sind (gute) Programme etc. "instinktiv" zu bedienen und verfügen im Allgemeinen über eine recht gute Hilfe   :Arrow:  [F1]   :Laughing: 

Und sollte es doch nicht helfen, gibt es immernoch ein Medium namens Internet. Hier sollte man zu bestimmten Problemen immer einen Rat finden, denn mit komplexeren Problemen ist man selten alleine  :Wink: 

MfG

Keep

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *EdtheRat wrote:*   

> Der Thread ist ja wohl schon veraltet, aber ich wollte noch anmerken, das dieses Buch wohl  nicht erscheinen wird und vom Verlag abgesagt wurde (Addison-Wesley), weiß jemand zufällig warum?

 

Den Grund kenne ich nicht, aber ich denke es liegt daran, dass ein Buch über Gentoo Linux bzw. eine Metadistribution schwer aktuell zu halten ist. Denn solche Distributionen sind Distributionen, die sich sehr schnell im Laufe der Zeit ändern. Es sind keine 4-5 Monate her (oder ein bisschen länger?), als das ganze basislayout geändert wurde und die Basiskonfiguration geändert wurde. Ein Buch kann so etwas nicht miteinbeziehen, weil wenn das Buch heute geschrieben ist, morgen erscheint, aber Gentoo devs übermorgen etwas radikales ändern wie vor kurzen apache), dann ist das Buch einfach veraltet und keiner wird es gebrauchen können, es sei denn man setzt ein "uraltes" gentoo auf.

Da ist aber eine online Dokumentation viel besser als ein  Buch, weil diese mit der Entwicklung geändert werden kann, während das Buch geschrieben bleibt und erst bei der späteren Auflagen geändert werden kann.

Ich persönlich würde nicht ein Gentoo Buch kaufen, weil 1. [siehe oben] und 2. die online Doku sehr gut ist.

----------

## SkaaliaN

mh..stimmt eigentlich..man kann ja auch sehr viele ebooks bekommen wenn man unbedingt ein buch haben will!?

----------

